# Golf R ordered...



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

The TTS will be going. Loved it but circumstances mean I need the capital back in my bank account. Very good lease deal for the new R made the decision an easy one in the end.

Just the 12 week wait now!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Excellent, what deal did you go for?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

OnTheMike said:


> Very good lease deal for the new R made the decision an easy one in the end.


A friend of mine has just managed to get a pretty good deal on a personal lease...

5dr
DSG
Metallic paint (the blue I think)
10k limit per year
Leather
Maintenance and tax.

6 + 24x£282


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good Golf R forum here http://rforum.co.uk/index.php?sid=72aad ... ba93af9330


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

kmpowell said:


> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> > Very good lease deal for the new R made the decision an easy one in the end.
> ...


Very good deal, sure that's not plus vat??


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good Golf R forum here http://rforum.co.uk/index.php?sid=72aad ... ba93af9330


Found it mate! Your new purchase definitely helped convince me!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

OnTheMike said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > OnTheMike said:
> ...


Nope, it's 'all in'. VW are apparently heavily subsidising the R because it's not selling. To be fair though that was after playing 5 lease companies off against each other.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

OnTheMike said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > OnTheMike said:
> ...


That is a REALLY good deal


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

please make sure you go for the 19" pretoria wheels. Make the car look MUCH better!

Also, ABT have managed to squeeze 370bhp out the S3 with just a remap, same engine... :wink:


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> please make sure you go for the 19" pretoria wheels. Make the car look MUCH better!
> 
> Also, ABT have managed to squeeze 370bhp out the S3 with just a remap, same engine... :wink:


First option ticked! The 18s are NOT the one.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nicely done! Make a massive diff to the look of the car. Even the 19s in standard style looking boring in comparison

Deals on these have really got me tempted as the my tt rs is now out of warranty. 2 years in one of these would be alot easier on the pocket!


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> Nicely done! Make a massive diff to the look of the car. Even the 19s in standard style looking boring in comparison
> 
> Deals on these have really got me tempted as the my tt rs is now out of warranty. 2 years in one of these would be alot easier on the pocket!


That is exactly what I've ordered!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

billyali86 said:


> Nicely done! Make a massive diff to the look of the car. Even the 19s in standard style looking boring in comparison
> 
> Deals on these have really got me tempted as the my tt rs is now out of warranty. 2 years in one of these would be alot easier on the pocket!


I quite like that


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

OnTheMike said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > OnTheMike said:
> ...


Km, can I ask who this was with ? Feel free to pm if you'd rather


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mwad said:


> Km, can I ask who this was with ? Feel free to pm if you'd rather


He used 'Gateway 2 Lease', but you'll find that all the really cheap R deals being offered by brokers were withdrawn on Friday. So unless you had an order placed, it's highly unlikely that you'll get below £300.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

kmpowell said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > Km, can I ask who this was with ? Feel free to pm if you'd rather
> ...


Ok, thanks for the reply


----------

